# training in atlanta GA and tacoma WA



## thekuntawman (Feb 19, 2003)

i am posting this for anyone who lives near those city who would like to train with me. 

if you are interested to study kuntaw and eskrima in atlanta this summer, please email me. we will have a private group train for 5 to 7 days, and i will be available all day, all evening. 

we are only asking around, but i will be there for two weeks in june or july. 

also, march 3 to march 16 i am going to be near tacoma washington. i will teach 2 or 3 days while i am there. if you live in this area and your interested to learn kuntaw and eskrima, let me know to. 

thank you


----------

